# Ovary pain after basting is this normal?



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

There's probably already a thread for this but I have been searching high and low.

I had my basting yesterday and it went fine.  Last night however I started getting pains on both sides - like ovulation pains I suppose.  Is this normal?  I thought I ovulated before the insem as it didn't hurt so my cervix must've been open.  What happens to all the follies that were growing but weren't mature enough when I took the HCG shot?  Do they just reduce back down and get reabsorbed?  

Questions, questions but anything you can tell me will help me sort out what the twinges are.

Thanks


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hiya,

Yes, any immature follies get re-absorbed so dont worry about those. The pain is normal, your ovaries have been stimulated with drugs (I presume) so they will need a few days/weeks to get back to normal size. There will be some discomfort for a few days.

Try not to worry about it (easier said than done  ). Good luck for your 2ww

x


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for that Sammy - it's good to get these things confirmed by someone else.

I see you've got a scan tomorrow - best of luck you must be soo excited.


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

I cant wait, still feels really surreal but its slowly sinking in  

I hope it works out for you too hun


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

I also had those pains after both my IUI's. AF type pains often continue into pregnancy too!

Best of luck
xxx


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks ClaireyFairey and congrats on your bump    

Aw, I'm a Clairey too so maybe your luck will rub off on me.  
Not long til your next scan too.  Best of luck. xx


----------



## jessica42 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi, I had my iui on last Friday and am still in pain - was ok Sat/Sun Sun night had some ovary pain, yesterday had some, but last night/2.am was up with substantial pain. Brought me to tears actually, and I have a high pain threshold! Clinic seeing me today @ 3pm to have a look. Still cramping now at work, but took panadol for it. Hopefully it's just the effects of the meds, I'll let you know how it goes, so you'll have more of an idea, if you get more cramping. Hopefully, we'll both get a bfp!! Best of luck x


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Gilly, sorry to hear about your pains hun.  Mine were nowhere near that bad.  Best of luck for 3pm and let us know how you get on.  

My ovary pains have changed to pre-AF pains now since yesterday evening.  Surely I can't be feeling that already.  But then as ClaireyFairey said you can get AF pains throughout the pregnancy so you just can't tell.  Only thing I can do is hang in there until the test date.  The nurse told me that even if I start to bleed I should still test on the test date because it doesn't mean I'm not pregnant.  I don't trust pregnancy tests though as I got a positive from one last year even though we subsequently found out that DP is azoospermia after the vas reversal.  Maybe I'll just have to wait for 9 months..haha.


----------

